# Switching diet question



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I am transitioning Rico to wellness small breed from the recalled chicken soup. I am up to 50/50 mix and I noticed that his stools are much bigger  
Is this just temporary, or does it mean that the new food does not agree with him? Thanks!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Wasn't wellness one of the foods that were recalled also? I would hate to see all your work to switch for nothing. Maybe I am wrong though. I'm going to go find out.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep, but nope. It's the large breed puppy that has been recalled.
Wellness Dog Food Recall


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok good! Thanks!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I am in the process of switching Lulubelle from ZD to California Natural because of her EXTREME allergies and colitis. She is doing great on it, but she also seems to do bigger poo's and firmer which is good for her as she has tummy trouble sometimes and loose stools. I have noticed that in the past when I had to change their food, the stools would eventually regulate to normal looking.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope so! Good luck with the switch too! Which California Natural flavor are you switching too?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah it may just be the switch! im in the process of switching pippi and tillie from acana to a raw diet! they have had diarrhea for 2 days but not too bad! , maybe if you go even more slower it may help? x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Rico's Mom said:


> I hope so! Good luck with the switch too! Which California Natural flavor are you switching too?


I switched her to the "Kangaroo and Red Lentils" It is a very simple limited food and I am still giving her nupro powder mixed with it. She really seems to like it.


----------

